# Rear end squeaking while in motion



## Payback (Jan 11, 2009)

Hey Fellas and Ladies,

I am experiencing a squeaky sound coming from the rear suspension of my 740iL. I think its the shocks or maybe a bushing that supports the buffering of the vehilce motion. Im just looking for some good input here as well as a particular brand that is best known for my Night Rider. Thanks in advance.


----------



## JoFoto (Apr 7, 2009)

I've got the same issue with my 540iT on the rear left wheel. I can shake the car and reproduce the sound.


----------



## Payback (Jan 11, 2009)

Since I last posted this message, I have changed the rear struts myself and whaaalaaa. My problem is solved. Thank you E38.org! Today I replaced my faulty windsheild washer pump ($20.00). Thank you Bavarian Autosport and Partsgeek.com for supplying my replacement parts.


----------



## h711k (Jun 6, 2008)

In my case, it was the worn out control arm -- the "wishbone" that produced the squeaking noise. check the play of the wheel to see if any of the joints is loose.


----------



## bmwtransport (Mar 8, 2005)

Before you start replacing anything check the rear parking brake cable. It runs through a little bushing which after years wears out and squeaks. Its an easy fix.


----------

